# squeeky pulley or belt



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm not sure what's really goin on but something is squeeking under the hood. The sound is coming from near the alternator but the tensioner pulley is right under it. How do I know which one it is? The car is a 91 dodge dynasty


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a long bladed screwdriver?
Use it like a stethoscope.

When the last time you replaced the belt?


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 14, 2013)

thehvacguy said:


> I'm not sure what's really goin on but something is squeeking under the hood. The sound is coming from near the alternator but the tensioner pulley is right under it. How do I know which one it is? The car is a 91 dodge dynasty


Take the belt loose and spin each pulley to identify any noisy or wobbly ones. Run the engine for a few minutes first and also check for any temperature deviations on each pulley. IF the engine has a timing belt as well, then I would run it without the steering/alternator/ac belt briefly to see if the noise continued. If so, bad news. It's in the timing belt pulleys and you need experience to solve that.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Got a long bladed screwdriver?
> Use it like a stethoscope.
> 
> When the last time you replaced the belt?


I just bought the car yesterday for $400 cause I don't feel like dropping an engine in my truck just yet


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, not sure on screwdriver, but a long piece of garden hose does make excellent stethoscope. Also, belts normally do not squeek with engine at idle. They do under tension, at start ups and load. Likely pulley. So - hose it is. Or, if you feel lucky, a screwdriver.


----------



## sam floor (Jun 27, 2009)

Have used a screwdriver for 50 years.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

With the engine OFF and the key OUT, try this: Get a bar of "Lava" branded soap. Rub this Lava soap onto the inside of the serpentine belt everywhere you can get to it. _*Then*_ start the engine and let it run a few minutes. IF the squeak stops, or is not as bad, you most likely have a belt that needs to be replaced.


----------



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

You can always tell how well a car has been maintained by how clean it is under the hood. What does yours look like? If it looks like indifferent maintenance through the years, perform all the routine tasks and clean it up really good. It might be something as simple as that.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

so it is squaking. That is terrible. Pop the hood and spray part by part with a hose. If it changes then you have an idea bearing or belt. If you were to lazy to fix your truck, I do not see you pulling the belt like Volvo mentions. I have a broom stick I use to listen to cars, I had a heater off blow off in my face and never put my face to close to an engine


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

paintdrying said:


> so it is squaking. That is terrible. Pop the hood and spray part by part with a hose. If it changes then you have an idea bearing or belt. If you were to lazy to fix your truck, I do not see you pulling the belt like Volvo mentions. I have a broom stick I use to listen to cars, I had a heater off blow off in my face and never put my face to close to an engine


You arrogant bastard! I love my truck and I poured my heart and soul into big bertha. I bought it from a tweaker and replaced EVERYTHING under the hood except for the engine. Now I'm driving some piece of **** car with the window that fell off into the door. Every Damn Gasket is leaking oil and if I drive it to the point that the engine gets warm it starts smoking from the oil burning on the exhaust manifold. This is a front wheel drive vehicle and I'm not a mechanic. I do HVAC and plumbing 60 hours a week so before you call me lazy again you can go shuv a pain roller up your Ass and watch paint dry you prick


----------

